# US Marines being tasered.  For fun.  Really.



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, we are all insane.  In my day, we used to pepper-spray each other.  What can I say, tasers didn't exist then.






[yt]
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jAgoSTsYFlc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jAgoSTsYFlc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## Empty Hands (Oct 5, 2010)

I think I'd take the taser over the pepper spray.  You guys needed better hobbies.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 5, 2010)

They should practice that with a poker face.
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll take the Taser over OC any day...  Taser is 5 seconds, and it's over.  Some residual itching for a couple of days or a week as the points of contact heal.  OC...  30 to 40 minutes.  Rapid decontamination helps a little...  Until you sweat, or step in the shower, and the OC reactivates.  Lots of fun in the shower...

And -- Touch of Death -- there's no such thing as a poker face if you take a real hit.  Maybe some of the Taser instructors I know who have taken hits that are in the double digits plus... but most people?  Nope.  Your facial muscles get hit by the same involuntary contraction and confusion as the rest of you.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd try it.


----------



## Carol (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd probably take the TASER over OC spray.  

But, I've never experienced either one.  No plans to experience them, either.  I know, I'm boring.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2010)

There are few things more comically dangerous than a group of Marines with spare time on their hands.  That's probably why the gunny sees to it that they have as little of it as possible.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 6, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> There are few things more comically dangerous than a group of Marines with spare time on their hands.  That's probably why the gunny sees to it that they have as little of it as possible.


For real comedy, the only thing that comes close is police chasing escaped livestock...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> There are few things more comically dangerous than a group of Marines with spare time on their hands. That's probably why the gunny sees to it that they have as little of it as possible.


 
From what my father told me (20 years Navy, not a pilot, Medical, and on Carriers) Navy Fighter Pilots with time on their hands just might be more comically dangerous.

A game called "Hit the Deck" comes to mind


----------



## Big Don (Oct 6, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> From what my father told me (20 years Navy, not a pilot, Medical, and on Carriers) Navy Fighter Pilots with time on their hands just might be more comically dangerous.
> 
> A game called "Hit the Deck" comes to mind


You simply MUST elaborate.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> From what my father told me (20 years Navy, not a pilot, Medical, and on Carriers) Navy Fighter Pilots with time on their hands just might be more comically dangerous.
> 
> A game called "Hit the Deck" comes to mind



Ever been to a Navy or Marine Corps aviator's 'Wet Down' party?  OMG!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Ever been to a Navy or Marine Corps aviator's 'Wet Down' party? OMG!


 
I haven't and I don't know if my father ever was I have heard some pretty crazy stuff about party they have on a ship for a sailor who is crossing the international dateline for the first time


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I haven't and I don't know if my father ever was I have heard some pretty crazy stuff about party they have on a ship for a sailor who is crossing the international dateline for the first time



When a Marine or sailor crosses the equator, everything goes nuts.  I am not a 'Shellback', so I do not have real-life experiences.  However...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line-crossing_ceremony

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetting-down


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Ever been to a Navy or Marine Corps aviator's 'Wet Down' party? OMG!


 
The wet-down is the fun part.  It's the pinning of the chevrons that sucks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When a Marine or sailor crosses the equator, everything goes nuts. I am not a 'Shellback', so I do not have real-life experiences. However...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line-crossing_ceremony
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetting-down


 

Well then yes, he was at a wetting down party because I think that was the one where he got his commission and my mother told me his friends dropped him on the front porch and she dragged him in and she was afraid he was going to die of alcohol poisoning, luckily she was an RN. He also was thrown the Equator party and the International dateline party.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> The wet-down is the fun part.  It's the pinning of the chevrons that sucks.



Not to mention when you make NCO and get your 'blood stripes' on your legs.  Ah, fun times.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

I forgot to post what hit the deck was

Hit the deck was a game board/drunk pilots played

Pilots line up tables in a straight line and leave a gap in the middle. They then get a chair with wheels and put it on one set of tables. A pilot sits in the chair and the other pilots roll him down the tables as fast as they can. At the end.

Well the pilot in the chair has to land on the other set of tables, usually face down.

My father saw it in Hong Kong on two levels. One row was on the upper level of the restaurant and there was a sunken floor that was about 4 steps down where the other row of tables the Deck was waiting.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 6, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I forgot to post what hit the deck was
> 
> Hit the deck was a game board/drunk pilots played
> 
> ...


Oh, we may have to try this. We're not pilots, but, we'll do our best...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Oh, we may have to try this. We're not pilots, but, we'll do our best...


 
I highly recommend that you don't try this at home and I would never suggest anyone ever try it.

But if you do, apparently the goal is to land on your stomach and chest with your arms out like a plane, who travels farthestwins.

All I know is my father saw it...and had to treat a few of the winner and losers in sickbay from time to time


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I highly recommend that you don't try this at home and I would never suggest anyone ever try it.
> 
> But if you do, apparently the goal is to land on your stomach and chest with your arms out like a plane, who travels farthestwins.
> 
> All I know is my father saw it...and had to treat a few of the winner and losers in sickbay from time to time



That was what I used to see in pilot 'wetdowns', kind of.  They'd pour beer all over the bar, then take turns standing on the bar, running down the bar, and doing belly-flop landings without skidding off the end of the 'runway'.  The one I had to respond to as an on-duty MP when I was on Okinawa had a bunch of officers having a bottle-rocket war with each other from close distance.  They were 'flying' around the courtyard making jet engine noises, shooting bottle rockets from their outstretched hands (wings) like they were sidewinder missiles.  Officers are odd; pilots are just weird.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That was what I used to see in pilot 'wetdowns', kind of. They'd pour beer all over the bar, then take turns standing on the bar, running down the bar, and doing belly-flop landings without skidding off the end of the 'runway'. The one I had to respond to as an on-duty MP when I was on Okinawa had a bunch of officers having a bottle-rocket war with each other from close distance. They were 'flying' around the courtyard making jet engine noises, shooting bottle rockets from their outstretched hands (wings) like they were sidewinder missiles. Officers are odd; pilots are just weird.


 
Likely the same thing, my father saw and dealt with this back during the Korean and Vietnam Wars so it could have changed by now. It also required that you don't fall off the table


There was another pilot game a friend of mine, who is still in, was telling me about but it was a lot more dangerous and likely got at least one of the pilots into real big trouble because it used real fighters and... a Destroyer


----------



## baron (Oct 6, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When a Marine or sailor crosses the equator, everything goes nuts. I am not a 'Shellback', so I do not have real-life experiences.
> 
> It's just all in clean fun.  They try and psyche you out in the days befroe the crossing.  They have you crawl through a garbage chute that has been rotting in the hot sun for over a week. That's not bad but all the puke from those who entered before you is what gets to you.  As you  hear every one gagging and puking that's the fun part.  The ganulet of crawling along and being beat with paddles made from old fire hoses.  Lot's of other good clean fun.
> 
> ...


----------

